# << XS R32 GT-R >>



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

XS R32 GT-R Racecar

Car and Owner
XS Engineering's 1991 Nissan Skyline GT-R

Description
The XS Engineering R32 Skyline GTR was built from the ground up to serve as an on-going showcase for our tuning abilities. This vehicle is a prime example of our innovation, technical expertise, and workmanship. Originally created during the Street Tuner television series, this R32 has been and will continue to be refined on a day to day basis. Recently, we have used it to claim both the AWD and Overall Championships at the Modified Magazine/Redline Time Attack in Fontana, California as well as the Unlimited AWD win at Super Street's Time Attack 2006 West Coast Finals in Buttonwillow, California.



Specifications
Chassis
Chassis Code: BNR32

Curb Weight: 2975lbs

Design Craft custom cage, fully stitch welded unibody, XS custom subframe modifications

Engine
Engine Code: RB26DETT

Type: Inline-6, iron block and aluminum head

Internal Modifications: HKS Step 2 2.8 Liter stroker system, HKS Custom Camshafts, XS Engineering Race ported & polished head

External Modifications: HKS 2835 Full Turbine Upgrade, XS Engineering Power IC SPL 24", Tomei N1 oil pan, HKS oil pump, XS Custom twin oil coolers, XS Engineering Power Pack Ignition Amp, HKS EVC V boost controller, HKS Turbo Timer,

Engine Management Modifications: HKS V-Pro v3.24, RC Engineering 1000cc injectors x 6, ATL Fuel Cell, HKS Fuel Pressure Regulator

Valvetrain: DOHC, 4 valves per cylinder, HKS Step 3 valve springs and retainers, HKS valve guides, HKS Duraluminium cam sprockets

Displacement: 2770cc

Bore x Stroke: 87mm x 77.7mm

Compression Ratio: 8.77:1

Horsepower: 851.0 whp @ 2.0kg/cm^2 (28.4psi) of boost

Torque: 655.2 ft/lbs

Redline: 9200rpm

Drivetrain
Layout: Longitudinal front engine, AWD

Drivetrain Modifications: HKS GD Pro triple-plate clutch, Royal Purple sythetic lubricants

Transmission: 5-speed straight cut, dog engagement, XS Custom center differential rebuild

Differentials: NISMO 1.5-way front, KAAZ 2-way 16 disc rear

Suspension
Front: HKS Hipermax Pro

Rear: HKS Hipermax Pro

Brakes
Front: Stoptech ST-40 4 piston calipers, 355mm slotted rotors, Performance Friction 97 pads, Motul RBF600 fluid

Rear: Stoptech ST-22 2 piston calipers, 330mm slotted rotors, Performance Friction 00 pads, Motul RBF600 fluid

Wheels & Tires
Wheels: CCW "Clasic" Race 18 x 11.5F, 18 x 11.5R

Tires: Hankook Ventus 305/30/18F, 305/30/18R

Exterior
Veilside E3 wide body, Veilside carbon fiber hood

Interior
Sparco "PRO 2000" black bucket seats with custom rails, Sparco "Lap 3" black steering wheel, Sparco "Globe-X" shift knob, Sparco "Grip" pedals, Sony Xplod 500W stereo system, HKS DB Meter package, HKS F-Con Navigator





















































































opinions ?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I like it a lot but my oppinion on thestickers would be there is too many. sorry.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Now that one is pretty wide! I like it a lot.
And crazy Yamada looks cool too.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

ummmm .. i like the stickers actually

seem it fits the car .. lol

thanks for the comments


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I like it

how much?


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> I like it a lot but my oppinion on thestickers would be there is too many. sorry.


Mate, its a race car!! They have to have stickers to promo their business and sponsors!

Beautiful machine though


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

L14M0 said:


> I like it a lot but my oppinion on thestickers would be there is too many. sorry.


its a demo car

i think it looks awesome, didnt we have a thread about this one a couple of days ago though??


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

That looks rude :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

L14M0 said:


> I like it a lot but my oppinion on thestickers would be there is too many. sorry.




ROFL dude ,, its a track car LOL:flame:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea fair enough it is a race car, they have sponsors ect

But he DID ask for oppinions, and I gave mine.


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

perfect. i love it how much $!!??!? lol


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ah, a proper Skyline in the States. Very nice indeed....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice car


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Really like it especially the spoiler in the 4th pic........any one know who makes this? or is it a one off???


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

jimfortune said:


> Really like it especially the spoiler in the 4th pic........any one know who makes this? or is it a one off???


The clue is in big letters on the side of the car, just infront of the wing itself!  :chuckle:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Can someone clarify if this is the same XS Power that makes aftermarket parts sometimes seen on ebay??*cough,cough* 

Nice car BTW. Looks very mean.What bodykit is that?? Its one of the very few I like for the R32.

TT


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

r34-4ever said:


> opinions ?


Saw this 32 when I was at Fontana in March 2006 to watch the Redline Time Attack event. Tarzan Yamada was driving it I believe and the car was very very fast, good work.



















Glen


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

A very beautiful machine, one of the best looking Skylines I have ever seen.

Pictures of a Skyline doing what it was designed for, pure porn !

Do you have any race movies on youtube or anything ?

18x11.5 wheels !


----------



## Levi_501 (Jan 4, 2006)

Just out of interest, is the HICAS still active on this car ?


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow that looks stunning in widebody!!!!

Butuz


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Butuz said:


> Wow that looks stunning in widebody!!!!
> 
> Butuz


It does doesn't it... keep that GTR of yours mate... cunning plan for next years taff*tune track car project :chuckle:


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

tarmac terror said:


> Can someone clarify if this is the same XS Power that makes aftermarket parts sometimes seen on ebay??*cough,cough*
> 
> Nice car BTW. Looks very mean.What bodykit is that?? Its one of the very few I like for the R32.
> 
> TT


No - this is XS Engineering, not XS Power.

Veilside E3 wide body.

Phil


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> It does doesn't it... keep that GTR of yours mate... cunning plan for next years taff*tune track car project :chuckle:


Bah havent I been saying that for like months?  Question is - what engine!

Thats probably the only widebody kit I've seen that actually looks good.

Butuz


----------



## etikoner (Apr 14, 2007)

very sexy, im in love with this car, any chance at gettin gRear pics, i wanna see the ass on this thing.. 
(including the undercarrige) 

please, 

and btw how hard was it to get this in the states ?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks mates

yup .. it was in Fontana 

cheers


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

As I said before I just LOVE the tire size of that car 

Is this car going to be shown in Hot Verson, Option or Best Motoring.. something like that??


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

well .. it depends on the carage .. because we might be doing some changes on it

cheers


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Different not to see the front end of a car like this rubbing the bumper on the ground. I wonder how those tires affect handling when they break loose ???


----------

